# Specialized Rockhopper Comp 1991 seatpost size



## oldfatslow (Jan 13, 2006)

I checked Sheldon Brown's seat post diameter database and he has two sizes listed and a question mark. Does anyone out there know what it is? I just bought the bike for $16.50 and wanted to know if the seatpost diameter is the same at my other mountain bike so I can borrow the seatpost and seat when I want to ride the Rockhopper.


----------



## oldmtbr (Dec 3, 2005)

.....


----------



## oldfatslow (Jan 13, 2006)

oldmtbr said:


> I have a 88 Rockhopper Comp with a 26.4 seatpost, a 89 Rockhopper with a 26.4 seatpost & a 92 Rockhopper Comp with a 26.2 seatpost. If you still have the post the size should be stamped on it. If you dont have a post good luck, these are real oddball sizes for mountain bikes.


 I don't have the bike in yet, should be coming in early next week. I was afraid that they had some wacked sizes. Kicker is that Sheldon's site does have eith 26.4 or 26.2 listed! I think his site is down right now, but I think he had 26.8 or 27.2 listed with a question mark. Thanks for the reply


----------



## oldmtbr (Dec 3, 2005)

_____


----------



## oldfatslow (Jan 13, 2006)

I sure will. I'm looking forward to riding steel again. I've been on aluminum since I let my old GT fall into a state of disrepair. I put it into a shed when I moved into a house and the frame rusted pretty quickly.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I have come across a couple of early 90s RHers and both had a 26.4 seatpost. You can have your LBS order one pretty cheap. Kalloy brand posts are available in just about any diameter. Shouldn't cost you more than $15, which may be about what you paid for the bike, but still cheap as far as seatposts go. A lot of shops probably have an old box of seatposts that you could rummage through. If you can find one there, that'd be cheap. I bet they'd even trade you for a 6-pack.


----------



## Bruce P (Feb 1, 2006)

I wish I still had some of the stuff I've thrown into those boxes!


----------



## crashomatic (Jan 16, 2006)

*speci seat post*

I have a 92 or 93 RH comp and the post is 27.2. not sure what year, for dating purposes,the letters were hot pink in that cursive graphic they used, and the paint was dark purple or black with a metallic luster. 1 inch threaded with a tange switchblade.


----------



## oldfatslow (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine has that horrible pink lettering too. The frame is more of a greenish blackish color. I should know for sure what size it is in a couple of days. I am thinking about painting it (or having it painted) but the goal of the project was to keep it cheap so I may just rattle can it. I'll let you all know what the size of the post is when it comes in.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Specialized Rockhopper seatpost size...*

I've had quite a few Rockhoppers and they ran 27.2,between 1989 to 1993,I think. I always swapped the posts between the bikes.My current Hopper has a 27.2.


----------



## NescitOccasum (Jul 31, 2015)

*After watching the TdF I'm dusting off my old '91 Specialized Rockhopper!*



oldfatslow said:


> I checked Sheldon Brown's seat post diameter database and he has two sizes listed and a question mark. Does anyone out there know what it is? I just bought the bike for $16.50 and wanted to know if the seatpost diameter is the same at my other mountain bike so I can borrow the seatpost and seat when I want to ride the Rockhopper.


This response is almost a decade late but it's my first here! Just bought a new seat post and saddle for my '91 Rockhopper with Shimano Exage 400Lx components. My seat post is 27.2. You can find the size of the seat post by removing it from the seat tube and looking at the bottom end of the post - opposite the saddle end; it should be stamped/engraved on the tube.


----------

